# Bolt rope or Sail Slugs



## Finallybuyingaboat (Aug 28, 2007)

Finally got my boat out for the first time after months of rebuilding, but not sure about the main sail. There is a bolt rope and that is how I raised the sail yesterday, but it really hard to raise the sail. The main has grommets about every 2 feet all the way along the bolt rope and I am assuming those are for sail slugs. Would that be correct? Can I just buy the slugs and attach them? Sorry, new to sailing so I am still learning.


----------



## donradclife (May 19, 2007)

You can try it, but when we tried about 15 years ago we found that the sail slugs had even more friction than the bolt rope, and had to cut them off. The other advantage of the slugs is that the front of the mainsail is captured when you drop it. 

For some reason the cylindrical slugs tend to jam and bind much more than slides. Does anyone have a source of slugs which don't jam?


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

FWIW, if you have lubed the sail track with silicone spray, and lube the slugs, our main will happily go up hand-over-hand, otherwise I need to use a winch for the second half.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

If the grommets are spaced 2 feet apart, they can't be for sail slugs. My guess is they're intended for use with the reefing system. Check the mast for a reefing hook(s) mounted just above the boom to mast connection.

Here's a pic of reefing hooks on my last boat . . .


----------



## Plumper (Nov 21, 2007)

They are for slugs if the go all the way up to the top. If there are only two or three and they are heavily reinforced they are for reefs. The slugs bing if they are not installed properly. If they are put on so there is a twisting load on them they will bind but if they are put on so that the load pulls up and down then they work great. I just had all mine redone by a reputable sailmaker and they work perfectly. If I undo my main halyard the sail drops to the deck without effort. Hoisting is just as easy and I have a 52' hoist.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Plumper of course, is absolutely correct. Reefing grommets would typically be limited to only two, or three. Whereas, sail slide, or slug grommets would extend the full length of the luff.

Although, normally the spacing is closer than 24". That would result in excessive wrinkles and creases, as well as a foot of sailcloth when flaked along each side of the boom.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

If the grommets are every two feet for the length of the luff, then, they're probably for sail slugs. I prefer slugs to a bolt rope, since slugs, when properly installed: create less friction; allow the sail to be more easily flaked or furled on the boom; and simplify reefing the mainsail.

Coating the sail track with McLube Sailcote will help a lot. Clean the track and lube it once or twice a season. 

You'll probably need a jackline at the lower end of the luff for the sail slugs.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

donradclife said:


> Does anyone have a source of slugs which don't jam?


Have you checked out the selection of slides and slugs at Sailrite?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Longer slugs are less likely to jam, but make the lowered mainsail stand taller.


----------



## blueranger (Jun 30, 2006)

FWIW a bolt rope is my least favorite method of mainsail attachment. I singlehand 95% of the time and the faster the mainsail goes up the happier I am. I had the boltrope on my Ranger's main go up flawlessly exactly once. The track had just been cleaned and lubed, the sail flaked by someone other than me who knew how to do it correctly (there's a tutorial I need desperately - any good ones out there?), and I left about a foot of sail still in the track from the previous sail which is a fast way to induce UV deterioration of the sail at a high stress point.

I've never had a new out of the box sail with a bolt rope but of the arrangements I've used I prefer slugs. As always YMMV.


Mike


----------



## NOLAsailing (Sep 10, 2006)

Unless your racing, go with slugs. Or, if you want to go one better, get a Tides Strong Track system.

I would suggest, if you go with slugs, have a sailmaker install them for you.

If you elect to keep the boltrope, you can purchase a mainsail prefeeder that makes hoisting a bit easier.


----------



## Marunio (Nov 30, 2007)

*Jackline pics?*



sailingdog said:


> You'll probably need a jackline at the lower end of the luff for the sail slugs.


SD - would you happen to have a pic of this device?
I've heard about this but was not able to figure out how it looks/works.
I am working on my reefing system and need to tame those slugs falling out...

Marunio


----------



## Plumper (Nov 21, 2007)

Some slugs have a small hole for the part that attaches to the sail, others have a long slot. The ones with the long slot run smoother because the load on them doesn't lever the slug or slide into the track. Some sailmakers mount the slides with plastic fasteners and others with webbing. The webbing is more work and expense but also has less levering effect and makes them slide better.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Marunio-

It'd look something like this, but imagine the hanks are actually sail track slugs. 










If you need a better photo of it, let me know, since I can take one of my mainsail, which has a jackline.



Marunio said:


> SD - would you happen to have a pic of this device?
> I've heard about this but was not able to figure out how it looks/works.
> I am working on my reefing system and need to tame those slugs falling out...
> 
> Marunio


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Another technique . . .


----------



## Plumper (Nov 21, 2007)

What does the jackline do?


----------



## Finallybuyingaboat (Aug 28, 2007)

The grommets go all the way up the sail, so I guess I will pick some up next time I am at the local sailing store. It is next to impossible to pull up the sail on the bolt rope, ans since I will be sailing by myself most of the time, the easier I can get the sail up the better.


----------



## NOLAsailing (Sep 10, 2006)

It should not be next to impossible to hoist your sail simply because of a bolt rope - all my mains have bolt ropes and we can get a full hoist in seconds. You may want to check your sheaves to make sure they're spinning, your halyards to make sure they are running fair, and your mast track to make sure it's cleaned and lubed (lubed with SailKote or similar dry lubricant).


----------



## Marunio (Nov 30, 2007)

*Jackline pics.*

SD and TB: Thanks for the pics.
I think I get the idea: the slugs can move up/down in respect to the luff of sail so they can stay above the stopper while reefing.
Thanks again.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Plumper said:


> What does the jackline do?


Pretty much what Marunio thinks they do. 



Marunio said:


> SD and TB: Thanks for the pics.
> I think I get the idea: the slugs can move up/down in respect to the luff of sail so they can stay above the stopper while reefing.
> Thanks again.


----------



## Banshi (Jul 4, 2007)

Check the sailrite link posted previously, they make a plastic shackle for attaching the slugs that will also allow you too put them on closer than 2 feet if you feel the need. 2' seems a long ways apart. Mine are at 16" apart and even they seem a little far to me but seemed to get the job done even in heavy air. I used the plastic shackles that screw through the sail and lock on to the rope. They have a step by step video at sailrite that will show you how they work.


----------



## timebandit (Sep 18, 2002)

If you go with slugs you might want to close up your feed slot in the mast and make a new one below the boom mount.

It will keep the slugs from falling out every time you lower the sail..If not at least get a stopper slug??

Rick


----------



## Banshi (Jul 4, 2007)

Good point, I made a door for mine that I close up after I get the sail in. There was an angled hole for a pin to go through above the mast gate on mine but I felt like it was to high above the boom for the sail to be stored neatly.


----------



## Finallybuyingaboat (Aug 28, 2007)

timebandit said:


> If you go with slugs you might want to close up your feed slot in the mast and make a new one below the boom mount.
> 
> It will keep the slugs from falling out every time you lower the sail..If not at least get a stopper slug??
> 
> Rick


How would I go about "closing up the feed slot"? Yes, I now have to feed the sail in every time I raise it and it is annoying. Any ideas on how best to close it up?


----------



## Banshi (Jul 4, 2007)

This is how I went about doing it......

http://www.byershome.net/_Boat/Chrysler/MastGate/MastGate.htm


----------



## mikehoyt (Nov 27, 2000)

I am not sure I would close the opening in the mast. how about feeding the slugs and tehn inserting a sail stop immediately after the slugs have been inserted and slid above the opening?

I think I have only seen bolt rope system of feeding mainsails on race boats and on very old boats. Our new to us boat is a J27 that came with three mainsails. These have the bolt rope and a loose foot (one slug at the clew). My first two sails were single handed and guiding the bolt rope in the mast slot while hoisting was indeed difficult. normally there is a crew of 4 or more on any race boat so one person guides and anoter hoists so is not a problem. I just purchased a spinlock mast prefeeder like the one described above to make it all easier.

I prefer slugs as they make hoisting and flaking the sail much easier.

Mike
Nut Case


----------



## timebandit (Sep 18, 2002)

I just used a hammer and a block of wood to close up the feed slot.

Since my boat is trailerable and I do that with the mast down and the boom off I made another slot below where the goosenech bolts. There is no way that the slugs can escape untill I remove the boom.

Rick


----------



## heinzir (Jul 25, 2000)

I was able to close off the sail slot with a single piece of scrap aluminum bent to shape and screwed to the outside of the mast. The picture shows a trial fitting; the black marks are where I was going to trim the aluminum. I keep a screw type slug stop at the bottom of the slot (top of the boom) as a "spare" to hold the slugs above the slot while I am attaching the plate at the beginning of the season. Otherwise it sees no use.

Closing off the gate allows the slugs to slide all the way down to the goose neck, reducing the height of the stacked main. The main benefit in my opinion, however, is that it allows the sail to be reefed without having to remove the bottom slugs or having to take the sail to a sailmaker to have a jackline added. Since I don't have to go to the mast to remove the lower slugs I can use a single-line reefing system and do it all from the cockpit.


----------



## Wayne25 (Jul 26, 2006)

I just had my new main made with slugs instead of the original bolt rope. Does anyone know of a ready to buy feed slot gate cover that I can buy and install. I tried many searches but came up empty.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Did you try contacting whoever made the mast spar. They may have a standard slot gate.


Wayne25 said:


> I just had my new main made with slugs instead of the original bolt rope. Does anyone know of a ready to buy feed slot gate cover that I can buy and install. I tried many searches but came up empty.


----------

